

Browser extensions: hide g+ notifications on www.google.com - benatkin
http://batkin.tumblr.com/post/7454469160/browser-extensions-hide-g-notifications-on

======
benatkin
If I knew how easy it was to develop browser extensions that behave well I
would have started much sooner. All I have to do is make sure the CSS gets
injected before the DOM is loaded, and there won't be any flickering. Chrome
and Safari both provide a mechanism for injecting CSS before the DOM is loaded
with metadata.

